# Poison-Bikes (Portugal) - Has anyone purchased from them?



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has purchased from Poison-Bikes in Portugal.

I'm thinking of ordering a wheelset from them. 

The website is asking for money to be transferred to their bank account details. Can't see any other options for payment e.g. Paypal / Mastercard etc.

What are they like?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

No red flags on the whois lookup, but, still I'd avoid giving account details. Use an established payment service like PayPal who doesn't share your details with the vendor.

https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=www.poison-bikes.net


----------

